# Backyard Park (Video)



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like the vid!  Very creative!


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Honestly, these kinds of days are the most fun. Just chillen with friends having a good time. ahhh


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I felt like I didn't know what was going on for the first minute. Other than that, looks like you guys had a great time. 

What camera and editing software did you use?


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

nickwarrenn said:


> I felt like I didn't know what was going on for the first minute. Other than that, looks like you guys had a great time.
> 
> What camera and editing software did you use?


Thanks everyone for the positive comments and nick i used a t3i and a gopro, and i used sony vegas for editing


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

mronzitti said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive comments and nick i used a t3i and a gopro, and i used sony vegas for editing


What lens(es) was on the t3i? And very jealous, I'd love one.


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

nickwarrenn said:


> What lens(es) was on the t3i? And very jealous, I'd love one.


i just used the standard 18-55mm lens but on some shots i had a step down ring on because i was getting a fisheye but it didnt work out so i just put it on with out the fisheye on some shots


----------

